# iPhone und Co bald mit Brennstoffzelle betrieben?



## Einstein (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Liebe PCGHextreme Community,

folgende News Meldung habe ich im WWW gefunden:

Apple hat ein Patent zu einer amorphen Metall-Legierung eingereicht. Dies ist ein Bestandteil von Brennstoffzellen.

Brennstoffzellen werden verwendet um aus der Reaktion von Wassersoff und Sauerstoff (aus der Luft) Strom zu erzeugen.

Laut Berechnungen von Cult of Mac könnten Handys so bis zu 30 Tage ohne Nachladen betrieben werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original Quelle auf Englisch

Quelle auf deutsch


----------



## Rizzard (24. Januar 2011)

Hört sich zwar im ersten Moment wirklich interessant an, aber ob das letzt endlich wirklich umgesetzt werden kann muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Das Brennstoffzellen-Thema war doch schon immer ein heikles Unterfangen.


----------



## robbe (24. Januar 2011)

Brennstoffzellen für Handys und Laptops werden doch schon seit etlichen Jahren immer wieder angekündigt, bis jetzt ist aber nie was draus geworden. Ich glaub da mittlerweile nicht mehr dran.


----------



## PixelSign (24. Januar 2011)

klingt zwar erstmal etwas utopisch aber immerhin tut sich was im bereich akkutechnik und mobilität. ich habe es echt satt mein smartphone oder notebook jeden tag laden zu müssen.


----------



## Einstein (24. Januar 2011)

ich glaube wenn apple die sache in die hand nimmt, wird sich da was tun! spätestens wenn man iPhones nur noch alle 30 tage laden muss, dafür jedes andere handy jeden tag!


----------



## Schleifer (24. Januar 2011)

bin echt kein Freund von Apple, aber wenn die ein Handy raushaun, was man einmal pro Monat an die Steckdose hängen muss im Format eines iPhone 4 bzw. 5, dann werd ich Apple-Fan!!


----------



## Bensta (24. Januar 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> klingt zwar erstmal etwas utopisch aber immerhin tut sich was im bereich akkutechnik und mobilität. ich habe es echt satt mein smartphone oder notebook jeden tag laden zu müssen.



Stimmt, wobei wir bei Apple die besten Akkus haben.


----------



## Infernalracing (24. Januar 2011)

So wie ich das mit den Brennstoffzellen verstanden habe funktioniert das aber nicht mit Strom aus der Dose sondern mit wechselbaren Patronen die ein Treibgas (Wasserstoff) enthalten.

Edit...
Prototype Handy aus Japan


----------



## foofighter656 (24. Januar 2011)

Tankt man dann 1x im Monat Wasserstoff da rein?  =D


----------



## fuddles (24. Januar 2011)

> Tankt man dann 1x im Monat Wasserstoff da rein?


Ne nur Wasser nachfüllen  
Da Wasser = Wasserstoff + Sauerstoff ist.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2011)

Und wie willst du Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff ohne extrem hohe Temperaturen trennen? Da verbrennt dir jede HW.


----------



## replax (24. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ne nur Wasser nachfüllen
> Da Wasser = Wasserstoff + Sauerstoff ist.


nein
dann hat es schon reagiert und ist "nutzlos".
da müsste wasserstoff rein, der DANN noch reaktionsfähig ist.
wird für handy aber in den nächsten 5 jahren nicht kommen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2011)

eben, denn das endprodukt einer Brennstoffzelle ist ja Wasser und wenn man man das einfach mit wasser befüllen könnte, hätte man fast ein Perpetuum Mobile und das geht ja nicht.


----------



## fuddles (24. Januar 2011)

Stimmt ja, Wasser kommt dann als Reaktionsprodukt aus dem Auspuff  ( USB Port dann auch = Auspuff?^^ )


----------



## Val_94 (24. Januar 2011)

Meines Wissens nach, sollte man da schon destiliertes Wasser reinfüllen können, 
da man mit einer Brennstoffzelle, die ja nix anderes als die Elektrolyse betreibt
auch Wasser in seine bestandteile trennen kann wenn man der Brennstoffzelle 
Strom zuführt.


----------



## PEG96 (24. Januar 2011)

wenn sie das umsetzten wärs schon extrem geil, aber das wird noch dauern


----------



## PMueller1 (24. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## fuddles (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke die machen da erst mal was in Richtung MacBook.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Januar 2011)

Val_94 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, sollte man da schon destiliertes Wasser reinfüllen können,
> da man mit einer Brennstoffzelle, die ja nix anderes als die Elektrolyse betreibt
> auch Wasser in seine bestandteile trennen kann wenn man der Brennstoffzelle
> Strom zuführt.



Die Reaktionen in einer Brennstoffzelle ist quasi die Umkehrreaktion einer Elektrolyse! In einer Elektrolyse wendet man elektrische Energie an, um Verbindungen zu trennen. In einer Brennstoffzelle werden Elemente kontolliert zu Verbindungen zusammengeführt, und bei diesem Prozess findet eine Wanderung der Elektronen (=Strom) statt.

Wasserstoff als Gas in Patronen zu befüllen ist m.E. nicht sehr sinnvoll. Viel mehr wird z.B. Ethanol als Verbrennungsmittel verwendet.


----------



## X Broster (24. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich denke die machen da erst mal was in Richtung MacBook.


Dito. Meine etwas vor 5 Jahren gelesen zu haben, dass Toshiba Brennstoffzellen der Größe einer 2,5" HDD vorgestellt hat. Die würde super ins Macbook passen.


----------



## TAZ (24. Januar 2011)

Es ist absoluter Unsinn erst Wasserstoff durch Elektrolyse aus Wasser aufzuspalten und dann wieder mit Sauerstoff zu "verbrennen"...
Dass dabei weniger elektrische Energie rauskommt als reingeht sollte wohl klar sein.

Das Problem bei Akkus ist ja heute schon dass sie eine höhere Energiedichte haben als Sprengstoff aber dabei eben möglichst sicher bleiben müssen. Höhere Kapazität wäre möglich, nur ist die Technik dabei nicht sicher.

Und abgebrannte Gadgets will wohl keiner mehr, erst recht nicht Apple, sonst müssen sie wieder Schweigegeld zahlen.


----------



## X Broster (24. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Es ist absoluter Unsinn erst Wasserstoff durch Elektrolyse aus Wasser aufzuspalten und dann wieder mit Sauerstoff zu "verbrennen"...
> Dass dabei weniger elektrische Energie rauskommt als reingeht sollte wohl klar sein.


Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst du dich selber.

Als ob bei aktuellen Akkus nicht auch mehr rein geht als raus kommt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2011)

Im endeffekt steckst du bei einem Normalen Akku mehr strom rein als du raus bekommst, da beim laden ein teil der Energie in Wärme umgewandelt wird.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (24. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Es ist absoluter Unsinn erst Wasserstoff durch Elektrolyse aus Wasser aufzuspalten und dann wieder mit Sauerstoff zu "verbrennen"...
> Dass dabei weniger elektrische Energie rauskommt als reingeht sollte wohl klar sein.
> 
> Das Problem bei Akkus ist ja heute schon dass sie eine höhere Energiedichte haben als Sprengstoff aber dabei eben möglichst sicher bleiben müssen. Höhere Kapazität wäre möglich, nur ist die Technik dabei nicht sicher.
> ...




kauf oder bau dir ein gerät wo sonnenstrahlen reinkommen und das wasser in wasserstoff und sauerstoff zerlegt= sonnenpanel angeschlossen an elektrolyse gerät, dann wär der akkustrom "gratis"


----------



## Zockkind (24. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand Terminator - Die Rache geguckt ?


----------



## lord-elveon (24. Januar 2011)

ich glaub nicht dass sich das für ein smartphone lohnen wird...


----------



## TAZ (24. Januar 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst du dich selber.
> 
> Als ob bei aktuellen Akkus nicht auch mehr rein geht als raus kommt.



Mir auch klar du Kunde, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal in den genuss während deiner Schullaufbahn gekommen Elektrolyse selber durchzuführen. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt bei rund 70%, wobei du aber mit relativ hohen Strömen arbeiten musst.

Der Wirkungsgrad beim Laden eines Lithium-Ionen Akkus ist wesentlich höher, dieser kann unter optimalen Bedingungen 100% betragen da keine Spannungshysterese vorkommt.
Da aber alle ihre Akkus möglichst schnell geladen haben wollen nimmt man eben höhere Ströme zum Laden womit der Wirkungsgrad sinkt.



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> kauf oder bau dir ein gerät wo  sonnenstrahlen reinkommen und das wasser in wasserstoff und sauerstoff  zerlegt= sonnenpanel angeschlossen an elektrolyse gerät, dann wär der  akkustrom "gratis"



Nur leider ist der Wirkungsgrad von Mainstream-Solarzellen so schlecht  dass du Jahre brauchst um die Energie wieder rauszubekommen die du  reinsteckst bei der Produktion. 
Gibt natürlich mitlerweile bessere Solarzellen die sich im vergleich  dazu relativ schnell rentieren, diese sind aber in der Produktion sehr  teuer, lohnen sich also vom 
wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt her auch  nicht...



lord-elveon schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht dass sich das für ein smartphone lohnen wird...



Richtig, es sind ja schon Solarthermie-Anlagen für einzelne Häuser  höchst fragwürdig vom ökonomischen und ökologischen her. Da ist eine  Insellösung für Smartphones sicherlich noch ineffizienter.
Und mein Gott, dann muss ich das Teil eben alle 48h ans Netz hängen. Nervt mich auch, ist aber kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst du dich selber.
> 
> Als ob bei aktuellen Akkus nicht auch mehr rein geht als raus kommt.


Sry mit der Aussage hast du dich disqualifiziert...
Es sollte einem schon bewusst sein, dass wenn man Wasser (Die dämliche Idee der Vorseite auf die TAZ eingegangen ist) in ein Smartphone füllen muss um daraus Strom zu bekommen, erst die Elektrolyse statt finden muss in diesem Fall im Smartphone so dass du keinen Energie Gewinn sondern Verlust gemacht hast was einem bei einem Akku natürlich nichts bringt...


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

Bereits vor einigen Jahren wurden die ersten Brennstoffzellenhandys vorgestellt, besonders Toshiba ist auf diesem Gebiet führend.

Brennstoffzellenhandys funktionieren in der Regel nicht mit Wasserstoff sondern mit Methanol; dieses hat eine höhere Energiedichte und ist leichter zu handhaben als der gasförmige Wasserstoff

Mehrere Wochen Laufzeit sind mit Brennstoffzellen auf jeden Fall realistisch; bisherige Prototypen kann man jedoch nicht wieder aufladen sondern muss sie mit Methanolpatronen, die an Tintenpatronen erinnern "nachtanken"

Methanol hat jedenfalls eine um, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, eine um eine ganze Größenordnug höhere Energiedichte als ein herkömmlicher LiIo Akku...

Die Frage ist, ob es jetzt gelingt, eine Ausreichend leistungsfähige Brennstoffzelle (Moderne Smartphones können bei Spitzenlast insgesamt sicher 3-4W verfeuern) kompakt genug zu bauen- neben der Brennstoffzelle muss ja auch noch Platz für den Methanoltank sein, die Abwärme sollte auch nicht allzu groß sein, Methanolbrennstoffzellen arbeiten immerhin bei 90-120°C...

Eine Mögliche Lösung wäre es etwa, eine Brennstoffzelle mit geringer Leistung (~1W) mit einem kleinen, klassischen LiIo Akku zu kombinieren, der Lastspitzen abfängt; im Standby versorgt die Brennstoffzelle das Handy und läd den Akku, unter Last unterstützt der Akku die Brennstoffzelle bei der Stromversorgung, ist der Akku leer geht das Handy in den Energiesparmodus und ist damit zwar langsamer aber immernoch benutzbar

Ein Problem von Brennstoffzellen ist auch ihre Temperaturabhängigkeit, sie müssen vor dem Start erst durch eine externe Energiequelle auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht werden; ein zusätzlicher Akku könnte diese Aufgabe aber gut übernehmen



> Hat jemand Terminator - Die Rache geguckt ?



Die Brennstoffzellen, die dort vorkommen sind _*Nukleare* Brennstoffzellen_, hypotetische Brennstoffzellen, in denen keine Chemische sondern eine Kernreaktion stattfindet- wobei die Energie direkt in elektrische umgewandelt wird, also eine Art miniaturisierter Kernreaktor, der die Ionisierende Strahlung direkt als Quelle elektrischer Energie nutzt; theoretisch ist das zwar denkbar aber aktuell pure Since-Fiction; sollte es soetwas tatsächlich irgendwann, in sehr ferner Zukunft einmal geben könnte man damit noch ganz andere Dinge als Handys betreiben... und ein Handy müsste man mehrere tausend Jahre lang nicht aufladen...

Aber ich sags mal so: ein Terminator ist kein Mensch... ob für letzteren die Strahlung gesund ist ist fraglich...

Allerdings ist der mögliche Einsatz nuklearer Energiequellen in Handys keineswegs reine Sience Fiction; Betavoltaikzellen, die prinzipiell ähnlich funktionieren wie Solarzellen aber die Betastrahlung eines Radioaktiven Treibstoffs (etwa Tritium) als Energiequelle nutzen oder Radionuklidbatterien, die über ein Thermoelement die beim Radioaktivem Zerfall frei werdende Wärmeenergie in Elektrische Energie umwandeln könnten auch dazu genutzt werden um einen Akku zu unterstützen und im Standby zu laden; Problematisch ist hier, dass sich der radioaktive Zerfall nicht steuern lässt und eine Betavoltaikzelle oder eine Radionuklidbatterie daher immer die selbe Energie liefert, ob sie gebraucht wird oder nicht- dieses Problem könnte man aber eben durch einen zusätzlichen Akku weitgehend umgehen

Leider steckt die Betavoltaik, verglichen etwa mit der Photovoltaik noch in den Kinderschuhen (max. ~10% Effizienz) und Radionuklidbatterien sind durch die eingesetzten Thermoelemente prinzipiell sehr ineffizient (bei akzeptablen Temperaturen <5%); vor allem in der Betavoltaik steckt aber sicherlich noch ein enormes Potential- das sieht man alleine schon daran, dass bei der prinzipiell ähnlich funktionierenden Photovoltaik mit weit energieärmerer Strahlung teils über 25% erreicht werden- das sollte mit Betavoltaik prinzipiell auf jeden Fall auch möglich sein.

Eine derartige nukleare Energiezelle sollte effektive Laufzeiten von mehreren Jahrzehnten ermöglichen, also weit länger halten als ein durchschnittliches Handy überhaupt im Einsatz ist

Ich fürchte aber, der Einsatz nuklearer Energiezellen in Handys wird eher aus Politischen als aus technischen Gründen scheitern


----------



## Infernalracing (24. Januar 2011)

@Superwip


> Brennstoffzellenhandys funktionieren in der Regel nicht mit Wasserstoff sondern mit Methanol; dieses hat eine höhere Energiedichte und ist leichter zu handhaben als der gasförmige Wasserstoff


Methanol ist wahrscheinlich besser für kleine Elektronik geeignet weil es vieleicht Sicherer ist und besser zu Händeln aber bei Wasserstoff gibt es eine sehr viel Höhere Energieausbeute, deshalb setzt die Autoindustrie in der Entwicklung nur auf den Stoff der schon die Hindenburg in der Luft hielt.


----------



## Einstein (24. Januar 2011)

naja man darf doch ein bischen mit der zukunft (fantasie) spielen. oder?

YouTube - xphone promo


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Januar 2011)

Einstein schrieb:


> Brennstoffzellen werden verwendet um aus der Reaktion von Wassersoff und Sauerstoff (aus der Luft) Strom zu erzeugen.



Kann ich so nicht durchgehen lassen  Richtig wäre die Formulierung "...werden verwendet um unter Anderem aus der..." Denn: Brennstoffzellen können nicht nur mit dem von dir dargestellten Prinzip funktionieren, sondern auch mit anderen Brennstoffen (Beispiel: Methanol). Im Übrigen hat Samsung 2006 bereits einen Akku fertiggestellt, der mit 100ml Methanol 15 Stunden lange ein Laptop betreiben konnte.


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

> Methanol ist wahrscheinlich besser für kleine Elektronik geeignet weil es vieleicht Sicherer ist und besser zu Händeln aber bei Wasserstoff gibt es eine sehr viel Höhere Energieausbeute, deshalb setzt die Autoindustrie in der Entwicklung nur auf den Stoff der schon die Hindenburg in der Luft hielt.



Methanolbrennstoffzellen erreichen aktuell eine Effizienz von etwa 40%, herkömmliche Wasserstoffbrennstoffzellen erreichen etwa 35-45%, die effizientesten 60%

Die Vorteile von Methanol sind aber wesentlich größer; es lässt sich als Flüssigkeit wesentlich leichter lagern, hat eine höhere Energiedichte, die auch den Nachteil des gegebenenfalls etwas schlechteren Wirkungsgrads wieder mehr als wettmacht (bei Smartphones!) und ist auch wesentlich leichter zu handhaben (Wasserstoff könnte man sinnvoll nur in Druckgaspatronen mit mehreren hundert Bar Druck oder sehr teuren Metallhydridspeichern speichern,; beides ist alles andere als einfach zu handhaben und auch technisch aufwendig und teuer)

Aber auch Methanol ist nicht problemlos: es ist giftig, hochentzündlich und Umweltgefährlich- aber jedenfalls Problemloser als Wasserstoff und auch Akkus sind nicht ganz ungefährlich; theoretisch ist ihr Inhalt ätzend und teils ebenfalls hochentzündlich (das Lithium)

Bei Autos ist das etwas ganz anderes; in dem größeren Rahmen hat man ganz andere Möglichkeiten den Treibstoff effektiver zu speichern, hier spielt auch die Tatsache eine Rolle, dass die Wasserstoffverbrennung in der Brennstoffzelle im Gegensatz zu der Methanolverbrennung kein CO2 freisetzt (bei der lächerlichen Menge in Handys dürfte das jedenfalls komplett vernachlässigbar sein) und das man Wasserstoff in Zukunft relativ einfach aus Wasser herstellen kann (die Rohstoffkosten, ob für Wassersoff oder Methanol dürften bei Handys aber so oder so vernachlässigbar sein) und: soweit ich weiß ist Methanol aktuell sogar billiger...


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. Januar 2011)

Brennstoffzellen?

Zu oft gehört, nie was praktikables auf dem Markt gewesen.

Von daher: blabli blabla blablub....

Vielleicht mal in 5-10 jahren,...., zumindest wäre eine solche Technik wünschenswert!!!


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

> Zu oft gehört, nie was praktikables auf dem Markt gewesen.



Das muss man aber festhalten... keine Ahnung, woran es immer gescheitert ist

Aber wäre ja nicht das erste mal, das Apple zwar keine technische Pionierarbeit leistet aber eine neue Technologie am Markt etabliert


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und wie willst du Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff ohne extrem hohe Temperaturen trennen? Da verbrennt dir jede HW.



Elektrolyse?!



TAZ schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad beim Laden eines Lithium-Ionen Akkus ist wesentlich höher, dieser kann unter optimalen Bedingungen 100% betragen da keine Spannungshysterese vorkommt.



Ich habe in meinem Leben noch keinen Akku gesehen der sich beim laden nicht erwärmt. Wenn der Wirkungsgrad beim aufladen tatsächlich bei 100% läge, dann frag ich mich woher die Wärme kommt. Denn ein Zugewinn an Energie wäre mal was ganz neues  .


----------



## hotfirefox (25. Januar 2011)

Infernalracing schrieb:


> @Superwip
> Methanol ist wahrscheinlich besser für kleine Elektronik geeignet weil es vieleicht Sicherer ist und besser zu Händeln aber bei Wasserstoff gibt es eine sehr viel Höhere Energieausbeute, deshalb setzt die Autoindustrie in der Entwicklung nur auf den Stoff der schon die Hindenburg in der Luft hielt.


 
Die Autoindustrie setzt wohl eher auf Wasserstoff aus PR Gründen, da es vermeintlich umweltschonender ist, da aus Wasser gewonnen. 70% des weltweiten Wasserstoffes werden jedoch aus Erdgas gewonnen und die (Ein)Lagerung von Wasserstoff braucht fast nochmal soviel Energie wie die Herstellung 



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber auch Methanol ist nicht problemlos: es ist giftig, hochentzündlich und Umweltgefährlich


 
Letzteres stimmt aber nicht!
Methanol ist nicht umweltgefährlich und kann leicht abgebaut werden.

Die von dir angesprochne Radionuklidbatterie wird fast nur für Weltraumsonden eingesetzt und das wird wohl auch so bleiben.

Die Betavoltaikzellen hingegen sind eine gute Sache wird wohl aber an den Politikern scheitern wie von dir angesprochen. Übrigens das Patet gibt es schon seit 1988


----------



## Wiesi21 (25. Januar 2011)

Ähmm, das Apple Patent auf welches hier verwiesen wird, bezieht sich auf Liquidmetal als Produkt und Apple hat hier die Nutzungsrechte für Unterhaltungselektronik erworben. Allerdings geht es dabei nicht um etwas besonders futuristisches, sondern einfach um eine neue Möglichkeit Metallbauteile herzustellen (z.b. der pin zur SIM Entfernung  beim iPhone ist aus Liquidmetal)

Außerdem ist diese News eigentlich schon mehrere Monate alt:

Apple snags Liquidmetal IP, may just revive the eMac with an amorphous metal chassis -- Engadget

Apple purportedly utilizing Liquidmetal alloy in SIM ejector tool -- Engadget

Apple patent application offers promise of stronger, scratch-proof stainless steel -- Engadget


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ne nur Wasser nachfüllen
> Da Wasser = Wasserstoff + Sauerstoff ist.


Da spricht der Profichemiker.

Und wie soll man daraus jetzt Energie heraus bekommen um z.B. 'nen handlichen Klingelkasten damit zu betreiben?! ^^




Wasserstoffpatrone klingt noch mit am wahrscheinlichsten, aber .... grade von Apple, die sich schon gegen wechselbare Akkus sträuben, "damit wir geschlossene, durchdesignte Cases verbauen können" ? ...


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2011)

> Ne nur Wasser nachfüllen
> Da Wasser = Wasserstoff + Sauerstoff ist.



Und nächsten Winter wird mit CO2 geheizt, das ist ja immerhin nur Kohle+ Sauerstoff 



> Wasserstoffpatrone klingt noch mit am wahrscheinlichsten



Wie gesagt: Wasserstoffpatronen wären technisch enorm aufwendig und teuer; sie könnten auch nur sehr schwer nachgefüllt werden womit sie auch ein Wegwerfprodukt wären; teure Wegwerfprodukte sind aber nicht gerade beliebt... (siehe Druckerpatronen)

Wasserstoff kann man im Prinzip auf drei Arten effektiv genug Speichern:

Drucktank/Patrone:
Hier wird der Wasserstoff unter sehr hohem Druck (mehrere hundert Bar) gelagert, eine derartige Patrone müsste aber dicke Metallwände haben um dem Druck standzuhalten und ein massives, technisch ebenfalls recht aufwendiges Ventil; Auffüllen ist mit Hausmitteln praktisch unmöglich

Flüssiggas:
Bei -253°C kann Wasserstoff flüssig gelagert werden; in einem so kleinen Maßstab wie einem Handy ist das aber überhaupt nicht praktisch realisiserbar, da einfach der Platz für die Nötige Isolierung des Tanks/der Patrone fehlt

Metallhydridspeicher:
Hier wird der Wasserstoff chemisch in einem Metallhydrid gebunden; die Speicher sind teuer und schwer, speichern aber am Meisten Wasserstoff pro Volumen und sind in einem Handy wohl am einfachsten zu handhaben; auch sie können jedoch nicht mit Hausmitteln wiederbefüllt werden, wirklich Praxistauglich sind sie in Handys wohl auch nicht

Methanol ist hier viel einfacher zu handhaben: es ist bei Raumtemperatur flüssig, als Speicher könnte man billige Kunststoffpatronen, ähnlich Tintenpatronen, einsetzen, Methanolbrennstoffzellen haben auch keine wirklichen Nachteile gegenüber Wasserstoffbrennstoffzellen


----------

